# If I get 80 yeses, I will...



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

Ask a girl to prom.


----------



## brooke_brigham (Nov 28, 2013)

or you could just ask a girl to the prom..


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Shouldn't this be on youtube...


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

If this motivates you to ask her out I will vote yes.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

brooke_brigham said:


> or you could just ask a girl to the prom..


This. Just do it. Just ask her to prom. Don't use this thread as an excuse if you don't get enough responses.

Like they say, you'll never know for sure if she would've said yes if you don't try it. And even if she says no at least you put yourself out there and tried your best and know for sure.


----------



## alexworldleader (May 13, 2014)

Yeah don't wait for 80 just do it. I'm worth more than 80 yeses anyways, so I win you lose


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I voted no. Good luck.


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Honestly, the real Indiana Jones would say "Let's go to prom together". Or he would rather explore some caves or what have you.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

haggybear said:


> Honestly, the real Indiana Jones would say "Let's go to prom together". Or he would rather explore some caves or what have you.


Best advice. Thanks haggybear.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Go for it... don't have any regrets


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I voted no. Prove me wrong.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, we're halfway there. In a couple of days you should have your 80.

I hope you're not one of those who only asks the prettiest cheerleader in school to the prom.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

haggybear said:


> Honestly, the real Indiana Jones would say "Let's go to prom together". *Or he would rather explore some caves or what have you*.


Isn't that what usually happens after prom? 

#lameattemptatdirtyjoke


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

I voted 'yes'. Lets make this happen!!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

By the time you get 80 votes, someone will have already asked her.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> Isn't that what usually happens after prom?
> 
> #lameattemptatdirtyjoke


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey OP, who are you going to ask out? Details, please. >.>


----------



## forever21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just ask her.. If you like her, ask her


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

Jenikyula said:


> Hey OP, who are you going to ask out? Details, please. >.>


Well same grade, we have a couple classes together and we usually hang out with different firmeds. She's really nice and intriguing.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

So, what, if you get 80 yeses, then you're going to go up to this girl and tell her that 80 people on SAS wanted you to ask her out?


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

He'd be on 77 by now if it wasn't for the naysayers. Shame on you!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

We just need 8 more votes


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> So, your prom is over--did you end up asking her?


It's in 2 weeks and I know no one has asked her.


----------



## mrbeansuperman (Nov 30, 2013)

We have hit 80. Now you have no excuse. :clap


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Just stand in the mirror and berate yourself until you beat up your own image and the broken glass will motivate you to do it. Get pumped!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

mrbeansuperman said:


> We have hit 80. Now you have no excuse. :clap


Yep. OP, when are you going to ask her out?


----------



## chefdave (Dec 16, 2013)

What did she say?


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

yep, OP update please


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Raeden said:


> So, what, if you get 80 yeses, then you're going to go up to this girl and tell her that 80 people on SAS wanted you to ask her out?


He should definitely give us some credit if he ends up asking her out.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

How many votes for marriage?

Is this a reality tv show or something?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

Friday is the day. :mushy


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Are you asking on Friday or is prom on Friday? The hearts make it seem like you already got the girl.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh snaps, did you do it man!?


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

I can't belive she said yes. I asked her im the morning right before class. We were talking about the dance and I just asked "Do u wanna go together?" and she said "Sure! Why not?" You do not know how relieved I am. I don't even know what to do now lol.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Nov 29, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> Are you asking on Friday or is prom on Friday? The hearts make it seem like you already got the girl.


I did get her. :boogie


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Doubt it. Post a video if you do.


----------



## Ywasi (May 22, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> I can't belive she said yes. I asked her im the morning right before class. We were talking about the dance and I just asked "Do u wanna go together?" and she said "Sure! Why not?" You do not know how relieved I am. I don't even know what to do now lol.


Congratulations! Go do some push ups, rent a nice tuxedo, get a good hair cut. Make it a night to remember, buddy.


----------



## Caterpillar13 (Nov 10, 2013)

But I don't know anything about this girl how can I answer... If she seems open n approachable then yes, if she's mean or doesn't want to even speak to u then no......

Edit.
Congrats, look your best, smell nice but not too overpowering smell, hair cut, n near the time make plan of who collects who or are u meeting there etc... Keep it casual in conversation not like your posting about it etc lol


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Congrats, OP, glad you went ahead and asked her. Hope you two have fun.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

Congrats! Are you going to post an update after prom too?


----------

